# Ambrosio Nemesis ERD



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi someone know the Ambrosio Nemesis ERD 610.5 or 618 ? thanks


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe that it is 616, it is definitely not 610. I have a pair hanging up (No, I will not sell them) that I will measure over the weekend and let you know.


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

I ckeck this morning and the inside diameter is 607mm more 3mm thickness of the rims =610 mm so from where can you find 616?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

duboisdeflute said:


> I ckeck this morning and the inside diameter is 607mm more 3mm thickness of the rims =610 mm so from where can you find 616?


 just measured the pair that I have they measure 616.5mm.


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

I think you´re wrong : the inside diameter is 607mm ,the rim thickness is 3mm so 607+3 =610. maybe you take the measure at the outside edge??


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

duboisdeflute said:


> I think you´re wrong : the inside diameter is 607mm ,the rim thickness is 3mm so 607+3 =610. maybe you take the measure at the outside edge??


No you are just assuming too many things. Rim thickness is part of the radius so you have to double it. Then you have to take into account the length of the spoke that is threaded into the nipple.

By all means order spokes with the measurement you think is right, but my money is on Troy at Ligero.

-Eric


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Please tell me if the Excellence ambrosio is the same of nemesis ?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

duboisdeflute said:


> Please tell me if the Excellence ambrosio is the same of nemesis ?


No it is not. Excellence is clincher & Nemesis is tubular. Totally different.
Spocalc has Nemesis at 617. Close enough to 616.5 that Troy gave you from an actual rim. My money is on a professional wheelbuilder to measure an ERD correctly!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

that is correct, those rims are eyeletted as well IIRC.. there is only one way to measure, seating nipples fully in two spokes, and measuring the gap b/w opposing spokes + spoke lengths used... = erd...

speaking of which, u should ALWAYS measure your own and not rely on manufacturer spec, or what one pair measures at.... esp with italian rims..

1mm or so usually does not matter in any hub or rim measurement - but sometimes rims vary.. that plus spoke fudging to use avail even or odd lengths can be the difference b/w threads showing or nips bottoming out before hitting desired DS tension etc...


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

You're right ,mea culpa , is 617 ,many thanks.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Uh oh. I measured mine to be 613 a few days ago, and was about to order spokes based off of that. I used this rod device at my LBS that exists specifically for the purpose. I guess I better get it figured out right fast.

Now I'm paranoid that I screwed it up. Are we talking about the current "La Reine Du Nord" Nemesis?

And hey, speaking of Spocalc, does anyone know how to make it work for the Excel 2008 for Mac? I get a message that states that Spocalc contains "Visual Basic Macros" and that "Visual Basic Macros do not work in Office 2008 for Mac." Any workarounds?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

610.5 according to this.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cogswell23 said:


> Uh oh. I measured mine to be 613 a few days ago, and was about to order spokes based off of that. I used this rod device at my LBS that exists specifically for the purpose. I guess I better get it figured out right fast.
> 
> Now I'm paranoid that I screwed it up. Are we talking about the current "La Reine Du Nord" Nemesis?
> 
> And hey, speaking of Spocalc, does anyone know how to make it work for the Excel 2008 for Mac? I get a message that states that Spocalc contains "Visual Basic Macros" and that "Visual Basic Macros do not work in Office 2008 for Mac." *Any workarounds?*



Run Excel for Windows on Windows with Bootcamp.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

rocco said:


> 610.5 according to this.


Are we still talking about this?

Troy went an measured a rim for you. The OP even verified to within .5mm when instructed how to measure it properly.

That measurement is guaranteed to make someone order the wrong spokes. Let that thread die the death it was intended (it was from '06 for crying out loud).

-Eric


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

cogswell23 said:


> Uh oh. I measured mine to be 613 a few days ago, and was about to order spokes based off of that. I used this rod device at my LBS that exists specifically for the purpose. I guess I better get it figured out right fast.
> 
> Now I'm paranoid that I screwed it up. Are we talking about the current "La Reine Du Nord" Nemesis?
> 
> And hey, speaking of Spocalc, does anyone know how to make it work for the Excel 2008 for Mac? I get a message that states that Spocalc contains "Visual Basic Macros" and that "Visual Basic Macros do not work in Office 2008 for Mac." Any workarounds?



All the real shallow profile rims have about the same ERD. You can't have a 700C rim with that profile have such varying ERDs.

Nemesis - 616.5mm according to Troy.

If you don't get to within +- .5mm of that the number you are doing it wrong.

-Eric


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

PS I had to call up and tell one manufacturer that they were publishing the wrong ERD once. They listened to me on this. Troy and I measure the same way and get the same results all the time.

-Eric


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto on the ERD. Spocalc reports 617 mm and I get 616.5 to 617.5 mm by personal measurement. Perhaps with the most relevance, if I calculate spoke lengths in Spocalc using this ERD, I've built several wheels that demonstrate the right spoke length -- ergo, the ERD is accurate. As Eric said, are we still talking about this?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Perhaps this thread has been deemed dead but for whatever it's worth I was able to at last gather everything I needed and I concur that the ERD for the current "La Reine Du Nord" Nemesis is 616.5, +- .5mm based on a pair I have here.


----------



## GLBorchert (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for your post. People in this forum are a great help to me at times.


----------



## GLBorchert (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine measured 616.5, and spokes based on that ERD worked perfectly.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

FWB has 612 as the erd. I know this is an old thread, and possibly the nemesis has changed, but for new current production rims, should we use 612?

not trying to start a flame fest. just trying to build a pair up that i have on order

*Specifications

Weight460 gramsWidth21 mmDepth13 mmAvailable Drillings32 holeTire Compatibilitytubular, 28"ERD612 mm

<tbody>

</tbody>*


----------



## GLBorchert (Sep 4, 2008)

I would measure. In the past year I have had Ambrosio Nemesis rims at 614 and 617. As will all rims they can vary slightly.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The last 4 I did were 614mm.


----------

